# Leerburg The Power of Training Dogs with Markers



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anyone have this? I finally did order it as it was highly recommended to me. I can't wait to get it finally!


----------



## pattymac (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a few Leerburg videos but not that one. It's nice to see that he's learning the power of the clicker and markers...now if we can just get the tv trainers to see the light, we'll make life alot easier and more fun for the dogs!! Although to Cesar's credit he has a new actual training dvd out and is using a few trainers and positive reinforcement methods.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

I prefer hands on voice training with a positive attitude and no rushing the dog. I like Ceasar in alot of ways and he is very successful at really bad dogs I would never tackle.

I do not care for Leerburg, he is a retired cop and has an attitude he is best, knows it all and breeds dogs for mostly K-9 work with East lines which are very high drive. I have talked to him and just do not like his attitude about things, he feels he invented dogs and training and equipment as he told me point blank his living is selling videos, equipment, etc.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

funny I was just flipping through the leerburg site befor heading back to DF....

I personally can't stand the man. He has _some_ good advice...but the majority of his site seems to be mostly bravado and selling his products...I go there occasionally to read his responces to letters for a laugh...but that's about it...


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Yikes!! So no one likes/recommends him............My friend does know his stuff! I guess I will see for myself, huh? LOL.....Well, now I am bummed out.............I did look around his site, and from what I read, it seemed he was good......but I am a normal person, not a trainer per say.....But learning.....

Thanks for replying!!!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

lucygoose said:


> Yikes!! So no one likes/recommends him............My friend does know his stuff! I guess I will see for myself, huh? LOL.....Well, now I am bummed out.............I did look around his site, and from what I read, it seemed he was good......but I am a normal person, not a trainer per say.....But learning.....
> 
> Thanks for replying!!!


Just get your video and try it out. I am not pro or con Leerburg. I'm sure some have been helped by his stuff and some have not. If there's something that makes you feel uncomfortable on video don't do it. He did get his start selling videos etc.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

wvasko said:


> If there's something that makes you feel uncomfortable on video don't do it.


I will, and Thanks!!!

I will let you all know what I think when I do get it!


----------



## katthevamp (Aug 7, 2007)

I was reading his Dominate dog article. Nasty stuff.

I agree with another poster above me: he sounds like he thinks he know everything.


----------



## BarclaysMom (Aug 24, 2008)

The best training videos I've seen are free on YouTube from kikopup. Whenever I need a little inspiration I head over and rewatch some of them and get back on track.


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I do apreciate all your thoughts!! I wished I had asked, and THEN ordered it......Oh well, I live and learn......I will watch with an open mind.....

Thank-You Stephanie for the link.....I will bookmark it.....


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

lucygoose said:


> Oh well, I live and learn......I will watch with an open mind.....


That's a good attitude to have. I own a few Ed Frawley DVD's, but not the one you bought. I bought them with the purpose of contradicting ideas I had been studying. Sometimes you need to know what the other side is saying to reinforce what you believe to be best. I can't pretend to know what Ed what put on a clicker DVD. If it's anything like his other DVD's, you might find him exceedingly boring and turn-offish. Just my opinion. However, perhaps by starting here, when you buy that next clicker DVD, the gain will be appreciated more. 

Please let us know your thoughts after you view it.


----------



## gwystyl (Jun 15, 2010)

I purchased this dvd recently and was really dissappointed. It was sold in a set with 2 other dvd's featuring Michael Ellis' building drive and focus. Sad thing is that the set was advertised as being taught by Ellis. So I cracked open the first one(training with markers), excited to get started. What I found was a constant barrage of bad power-point info, nothing by Michael Ellis, an annoying ego-centric narrator, and some downright pathetic music. I doubt that I would be this passionate about my feelings toward this dvd, if they didn't cost $160.

That being said, I decided to give the dude the benefit of the doubt. Maybe the other two videos would actually feature Michael Ellis since he was prominently displayed on the cover. Sadly, I didn't find this to be the case either. Both the power of training dogs with food and the other one on playing with tugs, were filled with Frawley constantly interjecting, cutting off the lecture to insert his stupid power point narratives, and generally not knowing when to shut up and let the real teacher(Ellis) explain the material.

My thought now is that I will just go back through them, clip the Michael Ellis parts to review and take notes on, then trash all the rest. That's the best way that I can justify the amount I paid for them without going insane having to listen to Frawley for another minute.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Frawley actually has an article about marker training on his website that isn't terrible. (http://leerburg.com/markers.htm) Pretty interesting, actually, as a method of training that includes both R+ and P+. The biggest problem with his website is that it has everything he's ever produced since like 1970 and no dates or organization of any kind. It's good to see that he's had growth in the past 30 years, but it's hell trying to sort it out.

I have Training with Markers and Training with Food. I was very disappointed in Markers as it was very repetitive and didn't really contribute any knowledge you can't get for free with some determined Googling. That's the biggest problem with what I've seen of Leerburg stuff, it's not even remotely worth the price.

I'm much happier with Food though. Frawley still sucks, and gweystyl's points still stand, but the clips of Ellis working well worth suffering through him. Not worth the cost of the DVD, but worth Frawley.


----------

